# My Pup Ear Crop



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

No pictures yet but I went to pick up my dog and it was not what I was expecting I almost cried... First off they shaved his entire ear( I never noticed anyone on here dogs ear completely shaven tell me if i am wrong) and he was still drowsy had to pick him up and carry him everywhere and they did not clean him..peroxide stains on his head etc.. Also, his ears were still hanging so i was like wtf? then he told me they dont place the splints in right away wait ten days then come back..I thought the splints went in right there and there...I decide to leave him until 2morow morning.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

dang sounds bad to me..............but i don't know i never had my pups ears done


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

will someone please shed some light, i feel horrible right now


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is completely normal. They have to shave the ears to clean them for surgery the hair will grow back. They really cannot clean them up too much because the ears keep oozing. Some vets leave the ears unwrapped some wrap they right after surgery. What you are describing is very normal I have had over 20 dogs cropped over the years your pup will be fine.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are pictures if my girls right after surgery and it is hard to see but they are bald and bloody.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

see..what i am saying is my dogs ears dont stand up they are still flopped unlike yours..he said he did not put whatever they use to keep them straight up yet until after ten days


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes i have had dogs flop over too, don't worry. One thing you can do if they flop is in about 7 days when the scabs heal you might have to massage the ears so they they do not kink. You may have to break up the scar tissue and make them bleed in order to do that. No one ever say cropping ears is easy, don't worry the vet is not a crock that is just how it is done. Some vets do wrap them but many do not.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Look at fury's ear in this picture it flopped on top of her head till I started taping.









Then it looked like this when she was an adult


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shaven as in shaved not cropped off?
I never had my dogs ears cropped but any removal surg requires a dog to be shaven for (sanitation reasons) it also helps that no loose fur enter the wound or blood clinging to the fur. Most vets stitch with desolving stitchings, clean and tape the ears. correct me if i am wrong, this is what I have heard straight from the vets mouth.

they also could have given him meds for the pain. emagine your ears being chopped off. OUCH!


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

I think i was more freaked out because they hadnt cleaned up yet and i walked in and saw his ear on the floor..will post pics 2moro morning I think that would help more


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

cronicmole said:


> I think i was more freaked out because they hadnt cleaned up yet and i walked in and saw his ear on the floor..will post pics 2moro morning I think that would help more


What? ear on the floor???


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> What? ear on the floor???


not the complete ear..the part they cropped off


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cronicmole said:


> not the complete ear..the part they cropped off


oh god........they were just finishing up then? no wonder he looked the way he did and EW! i would have freaked out too. usually they don't let ears fall on the ground. they place them on the table they have the swabs on.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> oh god........they were just finishing up then? no wonder he looked the way he did and EW! i would have freaked out too. usually they don't let ears fall on the ground. they place them on the table they have the swabs on.


they did the surgery at 3 30 i came around 5..yeah seeing the rest of his ear..him bleeding..him not being able to move and me having to lift him everywhere freaked me the f out.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

cronicmole said:


> they did the surgery at 3 30 i came around 5..yeah seeing the rest of his ear..him bleeding..him not being able to move and me having to lift him everywhere freaked me the f out.


definitely get us some pictures. Them leaving the ear on the floor is completely unsanitary. They should have kept him over night and used pressure wraps to help his ears clot and help with the pain. Most vets unless they know you very well, will not let you see the dog while they are still anethesized.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah, it sounds odd that they'd let you back there like that and have the ear on the floor. If I were you i'd take him to another vet and make sure they didn't hurt him while being so sloppy with their vet care.
Now i am curious to see how bad his ears are.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

We use sedation and pain meds. The dog is up and running 20 minutes after the crop. We dont tape the ears unless they flop over the top of the head. 7-10 days after surgery we take the sutures out. By then the ears usually stand as the ears tighten up from healing. At that point if they dont stand we post them. 

BTW ear pieces on the floor is unprofessional and I would not use them again.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

ONE DAY AFTER CROP










this is how his ears look without me touching them..i thought they were suppose to be standing up not flopped over...









Me holding them up
















had the flash on so his eyes closed down..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

His cartilage was already like that then they cropped it. Anyway that is what it looks like, did he have a full drop in his ears before they were cropped? Like a labs ears?

When his stitches come out you will most likely have to tape them for as long as four months. I have had dogs almost that bad and it just took a long time to stand.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah they had a full drop..but what the vet said is.. come back in ten days..then he is gonig to take the stitches out and then insert w.e it is that makes their ears stand up stilts or post em i guess


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes but because your dog had a full drop he might take longer for them to stand. Dogs with full drops should ahve the ears cropped real short and your crop should stand it will just take determination.
The vet did a good and correct job with them, i think you will be happy when it is all said and done.


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

ok thank you Pk..the problem i was concerned with was the fact that everytime I have seen on here..dogs ears stand like immediately after and when i saw him completely flopped over I thought he did a butcher job


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah I can understand how you can freak out about that. Most dogs that get cropped do not have full dropped ears, those are harder to get them to stand. The vet should have told you that it would be a challenge to get them to stand and it would not have shocked you as much.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Hm, never seen a job done like this before, all my friends who had their dogs ears cropped brought theirs home with the wrap proping the crop job up. these were boxer pups though but nonetheless, they are somewhat the same. 
Some vets do it diffrently aswell so I am sure this is normal to some degree, but the fact you said they had his ear clippings on the floor makes me question them. go to a diffrent vet office or call another cropping vets and take the pup in for a second opinion. you don't want a bad crop job and better safe then sorry


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is nothing she can do now and n o reason to spend more money at a vets office. I have cropped many dogs over the years, the ears look fine she will just have a hard time getting them to stand. Getting them to stand has nothing to do with the job the vet did, full drop ears are hard to get to stand sometimes. JMO


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> There is nothing she can do now and n o reason to spend more money at a vets office. I have cropped many dogs over the years, the ears look fine she will just have a hard time getting them to stand. Getting them to stand has nothing to do with the job the vet did, full drop ears are hard to get to stand sometimes. JMO


Thats true, another vet will only tape the ears or otherwise send them home and tell them to go to their normal vets office. I am still wondering why they had those ear clippings on the floor. disgusting and not clean at all. im not as experienced with croppings in pits but I have seen alot of boxers.
they too have the flop and they have the long dobie crop look. Now

I have a question on types of crops since there are 3 I know of

1.the first crop is the long crop (dobie, boxer, staffy crop)
what causes the ears to be longer? is this from the flop ear or is this from the style of crop?

2. the second crop is the shorter apbt crop where the ears are shorter then the long crop. what causes this crop to come out looking the way it does?

3. not mentioning because it is the fighting crop and it is the removal of the whole ear. OUCH! AND UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry, but I am curious now.


----------

